# Memes that control your life



## BILLY MAYS (May 9, 2018)

> A *meme* (/miːm/ _MEEM_) is an idea, behavior, or style that spreads from person to person within a culture—often with the aim of conveying a particular phenomenon, theme, or meaning represented by the meme. A meme acts as a unit for carrying cultural ideas, symbols, or practices, that can be transmitted from one mind to another through writing, speech, gestures, rituals, or other imitable phenomena with a mimicked theme. Supporters of the concept regard memes as cultural analogues to genes in that they self-replicate, mutate, and respond to selective pressures.


It is no secret that throughout our lives, we have been controlled by memes. As one philosopher put it, 

"Free will is a myth, religion is a joke. We are all pawns, controlled by something greater: memes, the DNA of the soul."

Even here as a Kiwi Farms member, there are memes that you are exposed to, which could be how you feel that all autists are subhuman, or a sense of righteousness when exposing soneone based on their public posts, for example. What are the memes that control your life? How do you cope with memes that clash with your current beliefs?

ITT: we talk about the DNA of the soul.


----------



## AnOminous (May 9, 2018)

We're all autists on this bus.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (May 9, 2018)

Is life not a meme in of itself?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 9, 2018)

Is full of shit a meme?


----------



## OhGoy (May 9, 2018)

9/11 memes ruined my life


----------



## Desire Lines (May 10, 2018)

let's get this out of the way


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 10, 2018)




----------



## FisterSister (May 10, 2018)

How about full of shit, is that a meme?


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2018)

Your mom is a meme!  Bitch!


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (May 10, 2018)

when u mom come an make th spageti


----------



## Hell0 (May 10, 2018)

Geocity era gifs


----------



## TheClorax (May 10, 2018)

The Sodium Chloride Meme


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 11, 2018)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Is full of shit a meme?





FisterSister said:


> How about full of shit, is that a meme?



Again, it depends on whether your community encourages people being full of shit. Personally, I would go as far as saying that if that is a meme, then it's a pretty exquisite one.


----------



## jewelry investor (May 11, 2018)

/sip/


----------



## Alberto Barbosa (May 12, 2018)

WE


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (May 13, 2018)

The living meme that is Chris has been an uncomfortably large impact on my life.  I might've actually amounted to something in college if I hadn't spent so much time reading the goddamn CWCki.


----------



## Positron (May 13, 2018)

Language is a meme.


----------



## Thelostcup (May 13, 2018)

When the new generation of teenagers on the internet are so disconnected from the idea of a meme that they think a sentence starting with "when" describing an awkward situation accompanying a picture is the entire definition


----------



## Black Waltz (May 14, 2018)

this is my entire philosophy


----------



## speedcore (May 22, 2018)

t-pose makes me lose my shit laughing every time


----------



## Mr. Pickles (May 24, 2018)

I like Ugandan Knuckles way too much, it's my personal shame.

*click-clack-click*


----------



## Molo (May 29, 2018)

Prequel memes cause they can legit work in every sentence if you try



My friends hate me


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 30, 2018)

Oh, you think memes are your allies. But you merely adopted the memes; I was born in it, moulded by it.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jun 1, 2018)

エボラちゃん said:


> Oh, you think memes are your allies. But you merely adopted the memes; I was born in it, moulded by it.
> 
> View attachment 461644



When visiting my dad I helped him clean the kitchen.  I found a large spoon and picked it up.  He said "that's a big spoon" and I had to fight back an actual physical reflex to say "for you".


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 2, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> When visiting my dad I helped him clean the kitchen.  I found a large spoon and picked it up.  He said "that's a big spoon" and I had to fight back an actual physical reflex to say "for you".


was picking up the spoon part of your plan?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 2, 2018)

Ancap memes are my only weakness


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 4, 2018)

life itself is a meme and we fell for it 
but my favorite is : YoU CaN't PaUsE OnLiNe GaMeS MoM!


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Jun 4, 2018)

I have no idea how much time I spent years ago watching gachimuchi videos, but it was probably too much. I'll also never get tired of baneposting to the day I die.


----------



## Calooby (Jun 14, 2018)

Terrywads are pretty much a dead meme now, not by choice either. Thanks Bloodshedder.


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Jun 14, 2018)

lolis run my life


----------

